# Many successfully jailbroken their iphone4?



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

With jailbreakme.com now a few days old just wondered how many had successfully hacked their iphone4.0.1?

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/34665/ios-jailbreak-iphone-ipad-browser


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Jailbroke my 3GS running 4.0.1 ... then realised it was pointless and I was happy with the phone as-is, so ended up restoring. 

Friends with the 3G have jailbroken to enable things like background pictures.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

DGK said:


> Jailbroke my 3GS running 4.0.1 ... then realised it was pointless and I was happy with the phone as-is, so ended up restoring.
> 
> Friends with the 3G have jailbroken to enable things like background pictures.


Mainly just want it so i can get tomtom again and the toggle switch so i can quickly turn off wifi and adjust brightness.


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

If you can find use for it then give it a go, I know at least two people with 3G's, one with a 3GS (myself) and another two with iPhone4's who have used the JailBreakMe web-site without any problems.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Done my iPhone and my iPad. Both Jailbroken and running a load of mega cool apps!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

SBSettings is only reason I would. I used to be an early adopter but I wil be giving it a few days.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Does the jailbreak allow you to use tethering?


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

The jailbreak is 100% succesful , however the problem is a lot of apps are not compatible with 4.0 or 4.0.1, 
with my 3g i had it jb and changed basically everything , it got to point where i think it was slowing down the performance. 
with my iphone4 iam only changing a few things like , carrier, adding talking alerts. battery colours.
there seems to be a problem with alot of the changes that take place via winterboard due to the difference in the display.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Successfully jailbroke my new iphone 4, much better as i can get all the old apps i used to have on my old 3g. Its nice to have Tomtom back on...i was sick of getting lost :thumb:

Most easiest jailbreak ever which was nice


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

richardi734 said:


> Does the jailbreak allow you to use tethering?


You can yes. There are a couple of apps which would enable it - the Cydia application called MyWi will do it. The other option is the app called "Handylight" which has since been pulled from the offical app store after it's built in hidden tethering application was discovered. This app is still available via Hackulous/Installous


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ran the jailbreak on Sunday night and it worked extremely smoothly. Great job by comex and the team. Facetime over 3G works a treat as well.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah have had it on my iPhone 4 a good while!


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Just done mine and now its running TomTom no problems


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

How and where?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

ardandy said:


> How and where?


http://jailbreakme.com navigate to that page on your phone and follow the prompts.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you reckon you can still do this with the 4?


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

BTW if you want to use jailbreakme dont update to 4.0.2


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

just don't updated to the new iOS 4.0.2 which was released last night.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Does Jailbreaking the phone not make the warranty void?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can restore it with iTunes so I can't see how?


----------



## markonline1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jailbroke my 4 purely to change the aweful message alert tones. Otherwise, don't really see the point in doing it these days.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

ooops incorrect file received............................. that's what I keep getting ????


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Does Jailbreaking the phone not make the warranty void?


Nope - Apple are now very careful about this and they just say that if you have jailbroken it 'may' invalidate your warranty

What they are saying really is if the hardware fails then you are covered whether you jailbreak or not but if the software locks up we are not covering you.

After the courts deemed jailbreaking and unlocking lawful they can't say its a blanket void warrarty. Bit like saying your car warranty is completely void if you put non-standard wipers onto it.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Website doesn't seem to be working at the minute.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Website was down last night, should be back up shortly if not already.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe they've broken 4.0.2 already?


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

tried over ten times on my iphone 4 4.01os & it crashes every time


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

what a *** I am!!!
was using google,it don't work you must use SAFARI.
of course I am one of those people who doesn't read destruction manuals


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Jailbroke mine on 4.0, got some good apps. would not let me send mms and do facetime. tried loads of things, so ive restored mine, and i now have 4.0.2. so no jailbreak. bugger. Will have to wait for another jailbreak. but would rather my phone work properly at the moment.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Would have been worth backing up your SHSH blobs with Cydia which would have allowed youvto downgrade and jailbreak again.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

byrnes said:


> Jailbroke mine on 4.0, got some good apps. would not let me send mms and do facetime. tried loads of things, so ive restored mine, and i now have 4.0.2. so no jailbreak. bugger. Will have to wait for another jailbreak. but would rather my phone work properly at the moment.


Your in luck, Apple are still signing the 4.0.1 iOS so all you need to do is download the iOS ipsw or locate it on your computer (as by the sounds of it iTunes will have download previous if you've updated before) and the just hold the shift key as you hit restore which will bring up a 'locate file' window & finally point to the 4.0.1 ipsw iOS.

Apple usually stop users doing this when a new iOS is released but for some reason it's still working at the moment.

No need to mess about with Cydia & SHSH blobs at the moment either. Tbh the downgrade is as easy as your restore so there's nothing to loose & alot to gain.

Could also be awhile till a new jailbreak is released.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Already tried to go to 4.0.1 it won't work. Keeps telling me it's not supported or something


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

byrnes said:


> Already tried to go to 4.0.1 it won't work. Keeps telling me it's not supported or something


Stuart managed to do it today. I'll get him to log in and explain how he did it.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine jailbroke in seconds!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cool, so basically everyone is just going ahead and jailbreaking the 4 even though its still in warranty...

... I'll stop being a wimp and get mine done then


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

markonline1 said:


> Jailbroke my 4 purely to change the aweful message alert tones.


can you tell me how to (point me too)get & change the message tones as the standard one's are ****?


----------



## macca85 (May 31, 2009)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Stuart managed to do it today. I'll get him to log in and explain how he did it.


helloooo. yes i finally managed to roll back to 4.0.1 from 4.0.2. for ages id been running 3.1.3 and had jailbreaked using spirit, had all the apps, appearences and tones i wanted, after hearing that a new jailbreak was out for 4.0 and 4.0.1 i thought id upgrade. like a complete boob i didnt "make my life easier" on cydia before i did this (i highly reccomend you do this bofore updating) and without thinking, upgraded to 4.0.2 which has a patch to stop you reading pdf files or something like that which jailbreakme.com uses. and to top it off i couldnt roll back because apple now has to sign off the firmware and once youve updated it wont let you go back. to get round this you have to enter a code (this is for windows only, sorry mac users) to trick your computer into thinking its talking to apple. so go to *c: drive> WINDOWS> system32> drivers> etc> then click on the file hosts (i opened this with word) once in go to the bottom and add on a new line 74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com save and exit* now go back to itunes, hit restore whilst holding the *shift* key and select your os that you want to use (obviously youll need to have downloaded this off the net first) let it do its thing and you'll have successfully rolled back your firmware



surgemaster said:


> can you tell me how to (point me too)get & change the message tones as the standard one's are ****?


go into cydia and search for sms tones (or similar searches) and download them through there, you will need winterboard to activate them. once activated go to settings> sounds> tones they wont be added to the list like ringtones are, but instead still says tri-tone, chime, bell etc but when selected will play the sound youve just downloaded. sometimes these dont work, some cancel others out because they use the same name. best just to try one at a time. hope this helps

stu


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

What site do you jailbreak from??

and once you do it, Where do you get the free apps from???


Also,,..... can you still connect it to itunes????





Sorry for all the questions, just don't want to get it wrong and fook me phone


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

mel, you go to jailbreakme.com (you go to safari on your iphone and type that in)
Slide the slider and with in a minute your phone will be jailbroken.
Once jail broken a new lil icon will be on your 'home screen' called cydia, its brown and has a box with arrows coming out of it. apps and such can be found thro cydia.

Yeah you can still connect to itunes like normal. if itunes asks if you want to upgrade your software to 4.0.2, say no. or it will remove the jailbreak.

Hopefully thats answered everything.
Also sync your phone before jailbreaking that way you can revert back


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

macca85 said:


> helloooo. yes i finally managed to roll back to 4.0.1 from 4.0.2. for ages id been running 3.1.3 and had jailbreaked using spirit, had all the apps, appearences and tones i wanted, after hearing that a new jailbreak was out for 4.0 and 4.0.1 i thought id upgrade. like a complete boob i didnt "make my life easier" on cydia before i did this (i highly reccomend you do this bofore updating) and without thinking, upgraded to 4.0.2 which has a patch to stop you reading pdf files or something like that which jailbreakme.com uses. and to top it off i couldnt roll back because apple now has to sign off the firmware and once youve updated it wont let you go back. to get round this you have to enter a code (this is for windows only, sorry mac users) to trick your computer into thinking its talking to apple. so go to *c: drive> WINDOWS> system32> drivers> etc> then click on the file hosts (i opened this with word) once in go to the bottom and add on a new line 74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com save and exit* now go back to itunes, hit restore whilst holding the *shift* key and select your os that you want to use (obviously youll need to have downloaded this off the net first) let it do its thing and you'll have successfully rolled back your firmware
> 
> stu


Method above saved me having to run 4.0.2 after my 3GS got stuck in a boot cycle and since Apple have stopped signing 4.0.1 I thought I was doomed. It was a tense hour attempting various methods of restoring to 4.0.1 but the above worked a treat.

Does this only worked if you've backed up your SHSH blobs via Cydia previously?


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> Method above saved me having to run 4.0.2 after my 3GS got stuck in a boot cycle and since Apple have stopped signing 4.0.1 I thought I was doomed. It was a tense hour attempting various methods of restoring to 4.0.1 but the above worked a treat.
> 
> Does this only worked if you've backed up your SHSH blobs via Cydia previously?


No it worked on my girlfriends 3GS who has never jailbroken but who hadn't upgraded from iOS4 (she never plugs the bloody thing in herself!). I didnt want to go to 4.0.2 as I've heard its a bit glitchy on the 3gs so used this method to go to 4.0.1 instead.


----------



## macca85 (May 31, 2009)

Andy_Green said:


> Method above saved me having to run 4.0.2 after my 3GS got stuck in a boot cycle and since Apple have stopped signing 4.0.1 I thought I was doomed. It was a tense hour attempting various methods of restoring to 4.0.1 but the above worked a treat.
> 
> Does this only worked if you've backed up your SHSH blobs via Cydia previously?


Hi, no this method is for those who have not "made my life easier" through cydia. As far as I'm aware the shsh blobs thing is your phones unique id that apple would normally use to sign off updated firmware, so by doin that you shouldn't need to use the code, but like I say, I'm not fully 100% sure on this but this way worked for me, and you too by the sounds of it.

Mel, if youre question of free apps hasn't been answered yet, you need installous! To get it go to cydia> manage> edit (top right corner)> add (top left corner)> a window will appear with http:// add cydia.hackulo.us and click GO> another window will pop warning about copyright infringement, click add anyway> once installed in you're sources you'll see the hackulo.us repository, click it and install installous the usual way, and also appsync 3.x or 4.x for whichever firmware you're running. This will add it to your home screen, and is the free app store, enjoy yourself 

Stu


----------

